# The Good: The Helpers



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

We are all experiencing negative side effects of this virus, disease and social consequences. So I thought I'd start a thread about the good we are seeing.

For us:

2 different friends volunteered to grocery shop for us so we remain stocked on fresh fruit, veggies and pantry items.

A neighbor brought us fresh vegetable starts after a hard day.

A neighbor is delivering fresh sourdough each week to multiple people in our neighborhood.

A fellow UWN member offered help last fall. Despite my forgetfulness they still check in during this even though we've never met.

We are in more contract with friends and family than ever before. 

We have been sending out random gifts to friends and family, receiving the same.

It's all quite beautiful.

I hope people share and are also experiencing an outpouring of support. A fellow UWN member started a thread to check in about employment and I have no doubt people will donate what they can if one of us becomes unemployed. 

Take care and godspeed.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Despite all the negative, I feel blessed. I’ve seen people be kinder than I’ve seen in a long time and I’m able to see my family all day which has strengthened our relationships. 

Keep strong. There’s a lot of good out there!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

We have set up a neighborhood "check in" through text. Each day we let everyone on the list know if we are good, need something, or emergency. So far, the neighbors are doing well and haven't needed anything emergency wise. I'm sure we will have a great block party this summer when its all settled down.


Thanks for starting this positive thread in a taxing time backcountry!!


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

My dad is a little old 93, he has a neighbor kid who works at Smiths. Just about every time he is headed to work he calls my dad and asks him if there is anything he needs from the store, then brings it home when he gets off work. Great kid, has saved me a few trips for my dad.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

https://www.ksl.com/article/4673986...th-people-ready-to-help-so-they-can-stay-home

This is awesome.


----------



## outn'bout1 (Sep 17, 2007)

The thoughtfulness and self reflection individually, as a family, as a community, and as a country is no doubt a blessing and something good that has come from this.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Happy Easter folks. I hope your households are able to celebrate the day.

Per the thread....

Our neighbors volunteered to raise chicks for us. We lack the space in our house so they took on that role. We have a "tractor" that we'll use outside as they get older. We are excited to have the chance to be more food independent this autumn when they start laying eggs. It also gives me time to recycle materials and build a coop over the summer.

I hope y'all continue to experience kindness and charity during these hard times as well.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

For the parents out there. Some of the NPS units are doing free hosted virtual tours, including Dinosaur.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Did some "Deep snow training" with my 10 year old up the canyon. Also taught him how to whittle in the kitchen. Lots of time with family and I'm more grateful than ever for what I've been blessed with in this life. I feel really bad for those who have lost so much.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I almost forgot, Wagdog and his wife brought some food and precious toilet paper by. I kept my distance, but I wanted to hug that guy:smile:!


----------

